# iPhone pics?



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if there's a way to post pics from my phone that works. Every time I try to post a pic it doesn't upload and says upload failed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I think it has to do with this version of PG FREE. normally I can post photos, but since I got this update it doesn't let me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I only use my IPhone to post on here and it wasn't until recently that I was able to upload pictures. I'm not sure what changed tho. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh well I guess I'll just have to get on my computer and upload some.  time to break out my cannon 50D 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I can still upload with the app, but I use android. The way you do it is different, now after I hit reply, I have to go to the upper right of my screen which has three dots in a vertical line. When I select that I get options, one of which is to add a photo. The three dots is an Android thing, I believe, but I bet iphone/pad have a way to do it, it may just take a bit of playing around to discover.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I am testing it here on my iPhone. Let me see if this works 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

No problem here.... Maybe internet connection? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

here is a screenshot


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Man that's not cool :-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah it's different on the iPhone but it keeps telling me it's a domain error 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I really dislike the new app. It seems to have lots of.errors where it.says there are no topics. And whatever the portal is I will never know because it never successfully loads anything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

What do you use on the iPhone? I didn't know there was one.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Is there an app for iPhone? 
I can only load A single picture at a time per post. when using my iPad or iPhone. Very annoying


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I use the PetGuide Free App on both my iPhone and iPad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Posted from my iPhone on the web site*

Well I'm checking to see if this works.


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol only let's me upload one at a time


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Did anybody ever figure this out? Do not like the upgrade!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I still cannot upload via any apps.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## minde21 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah I never did get it to work. Now I'm back to Android and it works fine. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

